# Garmet dyed Vs piece dyes



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

Garment dyed is really better is it?

The Dye House - Why Garment Dye?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi dheer1um!

As I learn more about the garment dye option, it seems to be ideal (for me) in that you can dye as needed. However, there's an added cost in getting fabric garment-dyed as you desire.


----------



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to know about the quality part like 'softer than piece dyed' or something as claimed in the link I posted earlier


----------

